# Wanting To Lose Weight = Being a Fat Hater?



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 18, 2008)

So In the Last Week. I Have commented to people about how I'm actually happy I'm Losing Weight. Immediately they think it is an image issue. Though even when I've explained that it's not that, it's that I am happy because I'm hurting less. They start trying to say that I'm a "Fat Hating Hypocrite"



So, My Dearest fellow Dim's Members. I Pose you to this question. 


Does a SSBBW being happy losing weight, Neccessarily Make said woman, a "Fat Hater" ?

I thought it was ridiculous. I Don't want to be a stick, I Just want to stop aching. I'm 18 years old and I feel like I'm falling apart. I can't keep up with my 5 year old brother. 



So. 
Does One Being Happy Losing Weight, Make One a "Fat Hater" or "Traitor" or "Hypocrite" ? ... 


-X-O-X-O-X- Princess


----------



## Hole (Nov 18, 2008)

It doesn't make you a hater. How stupid. It's in how you treat and view others. That's what matters.

You do what makes you happy and you have a right to feel comfortable in your own skin and that includes size.I don't get how fat people want to be accepted and then condemn fat people when they want to lose weight.


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

If you are happy,why does it matter what anyone else thinks.You've got to live in your body for a long time.You'd better be comfortable in it and about it.:bow:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 18, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Does a SSBBW being happy losing weight, Neccessarily Make said woman, a "Fat Hater" ?





Absolutely NOT. If you want to loose weight. Go for it. I wish you all the best! And the people around you should support you...not kick you in the teeth.


----------



## Emma (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know how big you are but I know for sure that being really big while you're young can be a right pain in the ass. I've been big my whole life and feel more like I'm 80. 

If you want to lose weight it's up to you, don't try and make others happy by staying big. It doesn't mean you're a fat hater, it's just being the weight you are doesn't work for you.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 18, 2008)

It's your body and you can do with it what you want. That is more or less the central tenant of dimmer ideology. Your weight is the business of nobody else, whether you choose to increase it or decrease it.


----------



## imfree (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm probably the biggest fat-lover in Dimensions Forums, 
but even I have reached a point at which I know I'd be 
more comfortable if I lost some. That point is different 
for everyone. No one has the right to judge.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 18, 2008)

There will always be people who have an opinion about what you're doing, Princess. Just remember that their remarks have more to do with them than with you. Nobody has to live in your skin except you, and YOU get to decide what you need to feel good. If it's to lose weight, then do that. As long as you're happy and not bashing people heavier -- or thinner -- than you because of how they look, you're not a fat hater or a traitor. 

Try not to pay much attention to the people who want to bring you down. Your true friends will support you in any healthy choices you make.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2008)

PlumpP...No.

You also don't have to tell any person that you don't want to be a stick, or to defend your decision in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 18, 2008)

HELL to the naw. lol

You have to ACTUALLY display hate (Or have it in your head) for you to be a hater. It's mainly about how you treat others that you're moving away from. Losing weight (Or gaining!) in itself isn't hate. Calling those that aren't in your situation blah blah blah (Insert negative descriptions here)? That's hating, and that's mutiny on my ship! lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 18, 2008)

Girl, do you! Plain and simple -- people are always going to run their mouths, fat folk included. No one else can live your life...and you only have one to live so do it well, honey! 

If anything those that say you are a "fat hating hypocrite" might be drinking some of the Haterade themselves.


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

Your Plump Princess:

A thin actress who gains weight usually has enough sense to do everything in her power to avoid talking about it, because she knows that most of her fans Hate Fat! Well if you lose weight &#8211; hey tell your family, tell your friends who prefer you thin, but if you have an FA lover or are posting on Dimensions, please don’t rub it in. 

Believe it or not, most of us FAs like fat. We are bombarded with weight loss talk daily and we can’t avoid the constant drumbeat of the all out war against Fat conducted by the US Government. This is one of the only places on earth where we can appreciate fat. Ok if these Forums turn into weight loss blog after weight loss blog; I, for one, am not coming here anymore. 

My advise &#8211; if you want to post about losing weight, please post on the Dimension’s WLS Forum, because you might save someone’s life by giving them a healthier way to lose weight.


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Your Plump Princess:
> 
> A thin actress who gains weight usually has enough sense to do everything in her power to avoid talking about it, because she knows that most of her fans Hate Fat! Well if you lose weight  hey tell your family, tell your friends who prefer you thin, but if you have an FA lover or are posting on Dimensions, please dont rub it in.
> 
> ...



The only problem with that sentiment is that anyone who loses weight is going to feel ostrecized here even if they're happy in their own skin.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Your Plump Princess:
> 
> A thin actress who gains weight usually has enough sense to do everything in her power to avoid talking about it, because she knows that most of her fans Hate Fat! Well if you lose weight  hey tell your family, tell your friends who prefer you thin, but if you have an FA lover or are posting on Dimensions, please dont rub it in.
> 
> ...



I dont see her as rubbing it in at all, she is just expressing the fact that she is feeling better...which is only a side effect of the weight loss. 

And i highly doubt this site would ever be solely focus on weight loss..give me a break


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Your Plump Princess:
> 
> A thin actress who gains weight usually has enough sense to do everything in her power to avoid talking about it, because she knows that most of her fans Hate Fat! Well if you lose weight  hey tell your family, tell your friends who prefer you thin, but if you have an FA lover or are posting on Dimensions, please dont rub it in.
> 
> ...



/mod

It won't be that, that's not permitted here. 

As for posting on the WLS board, that's a no,... it's for WLS discussion ONLY. 

And this thread is raising a question regarding her comments on losing, that's not a thread promoting weight loss - very different issue. 
/mod


Now, as a member here and a fat girl, my answer to the OP is you do what you want, what you have to do, and in this life you only answer to yourself. If you are not happy, for whatever reason, then you work to change it. Being happier makes you a better person, gets you further in life, and is in the best interest of anyone. If a woman wants to gain, if a man wants to date fat chicks, skinny chicks, if he wants to gain, etc. All those choices we make are for our own pursuit of happiness. 

If your life right now is about changing to feel different, then that's what you do and the "reaction" is irrelevant - if it's really what you want. Right?

Right.


----------



## bexy (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Your Plump Princess:
> 
> A thin actress who gains weight usually has enough sense to do everything in her power to avoid talking about it, because she knows that most of her fans Hate Fat! Well if you lose weight &#8211; hey tell your family, tell your friends who prefer you thin, but if you have an FA lover or are posting on Dimensions, please don’t rub it in.
> 
> ...



So Dimensions can only be for people who are 100% happy with being fat? 
And posters here shouldn't discuss losing weight or such like for fear of offending an FA?

Ridiculous.

The main dimensions board is for size and size acceptance issues. 

The OP has an issue in that she wants to lose weight to feel better about herself, but doesn't want to feel like a fat traitor or hater.

She has as much right to discuss this, her worries and her feelings here, as you do to be here admiring fat women. 

Dimensions is a multi-functional place. 

As for the OP, if you want to lose weight you lose weight. I am fat and happy, but that doesn't make me hate slim people anymore than you losing weight would make you hate fat people. 

As someone mentioned before, you have to be of that type of mindset to hate someone because of how they look, and you certainly don't seem to be of that mindset.

If losing weight makes you feel better then do it!


----------



## fffff (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Your Plump Princess:
> 
> A thin actress who gains weight usually has enough sense to do everything in her power to avoid talking about it, because she knows that most of her fans Hate Fat! Well if you lose weight  hey tell your family, tell your friends who prefer you thin, but if you have an FA lover or are posting on Dimensions, please dont rub it in.
> 
> ...



It's not your body, you don't know what it's like. If you can't deal with the reality that sometimes being bigger makes life more difficult than you should leave. Women are more than wanking material and personally, I like reading the health/weight loss posts here because they come from people who know how difficult it can be. 
I feel extremely uncomfortable talking about weight loss to my rail-thin friends who are obsessed with losing five pounds so they can fit into skinny jeans. I don't want to lose weight because I dislike myself, but sometimes I get tired and I know I'd have more energy if I exercised and lost some weight. Should this board be about weight loss, absolutely not. But if someone wants to lose some weight to have more energy and feel better than it should be encouraged, regardless of whether or not you can masturbate to it. 
Furthermore, any "lover" that's worth any woman's time would be loving and encouraging her regardless of whether the number on the scale moved. 


Princess, you should feel good about yourself no matter what. If you hurt less at the end of the day because you lost some weight it does not matter what other people think, good or bad. You live for you, not them.


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

Katorade said The only problem with that sentiment is that anyone who loses weight is going to feel ostracized here even if they're happy in their own skin.

 LOL umm like +90% of the population of the USA will give people who lose weight a standing ovation. Fear of being ostracized is the last thing a weight loser has to fear, in the general public. This is one of the few places on earth where the opposite is true. Now if you gain 100 pounds I am sure, even if your happy in your own skin, you would have enough sense to not rub it in when you visit your family on Thanksgiving.

You arrive home for Thanksgiving  Hi Mom, how are you? You were on me to go on a diet, because you are so concerned about my health, yea, I went on a diet all right  White Castles + Pizza. I gained 100 hot pounds since you saw me, and plan on piling on another 100, and I love every new roll of me. I brought over a huge sack of White Castle Sliders for me and anyone who wants to join me in fattening up, big time!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Katorade said “The only problem with that sentiment is that anyone who loses weight is going to feel ostracized here even if they're happy in their own skin.”
> 
> LOL umm like +90% of the population of the USA will give people who lose weight a standing ovation. Fear of being “ostracized” is the last thing a weight loser has to fear, in the general public. This is one of the few places on earth where the opposite is true. Now if you gain 100 pounds I am sure, even if your “happy in your own skin”, you would have enough sense to not rub it in when you visit your family on Thanksgiving.
> 
> You arrive home for Thanksgiving &#8211; “Hi Mom, how are you? You were on me to go on a diet, because you are so concerned about my health, yea, I went on a diet all right &#8211; White Castles + Pizza. I gained 100 hot pounds since you saw me, and plan on piling on another 100, and I love every new roll of me. I brought over a huge sack of White Castle Sliders for me and anyone who wants to join me in fattening up, big time!!”



Are you aware that Dimensions isn't solely for those who are into weight gain..? The main board is for anything that relates to size and size acceptance. The OP asked a completely relevant and valid question in my opinion. 

To the OP - I've often wondered the same thing. In many ways, I would like to lose some weight but I do feel as though some people here don't accept that. Honestly, you have to do whatever is best for you and your body, especially when it comes to your health. If you're experiencing aches and pains and you're only 18 - that's a sign that something isn't right and I really don't think that there is anything wrong with losing weight for that reason. It's your body and no one has the right to try and tell you what to do with it.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 18, 2008)

I think FAs need to wake up and realize that shit sucks.

By that I mean put your penises on the back burner (not literally) and concentrate on what matters. The odds are you'll never get to maintain those fantasies as reality for any sort of long-term thing. Hell, odds are you'll never actually attain them. An FA with good eyes and the mindfulness to step outside of the Paysite/Weight/Story boards will see the signs of reality everywhere. You're all just better off going with the attitude of wanting to find a nice woman...and if she happens to be fat, great! Really fat? Yay! And she's fine with it and the fact that you're an FA? Even better! *Just know that it's not all about your penis, and things can change quickly.*

(I fear these may just be the ramblings of a somewhat bitter FA, but snapping out of the FA fantasy-land mentality that the internet seems to cultivate will do that I guess.)


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Katorade said The only problem with that sentiment is that anyone who loses weight is going to feel ostracized here even if they're happy in their own skin.
> 
> LOL umm like +90% of the population of the USA will give people who lose weight a standing ovation. Fear of being ostracized is the last thing a weight loser has to fear, in the general public. This is one of the few places on earth where the opposite is true. Now if you gain 100 pounds I am sure, even if your happy in your own skin, you would have enough sense to not rub it in when you visit your family on Thanksgiving.
> 
> You arrive home for Thanksgiving  Hi Mom, how are you? You were on me to go on a diet, because you are so concerned about my health, yea, I went on a diet all right  White Castles + Pizza. I gained 100 hot pounds since you saw me, and plan on piling on another 100, and I love every new roll of me. I brought over a huge sack of White Castle Sliders for me and anyone who wants to join me in fattening up, big time!!



What you neglected to mention is that the other 90% of the world that would champion your weight loss would not understand that you still find yourself worthwhile and attractive as an overweight person, or that you find fat attractive at all.


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

Fffff said It's not your body; you don't know what it's like. If you can't deal with the reality that sometimes being bigger makes life more difficult than you should leave.

Now I am being ostracized. Plump Princess asks Does a SSBBW being happy losing weight, Necessarily Make said woman, a "Fat Hater?
My answer is no it does not, and Princess can lose as much weight as she likes. I know just about every super sized woman desperately wants to lose weight, and I hear about it almost every time a super sized girl is interviewed in the media. Nearly every time I am lucky enough to meet a super sized woman, she complains a lot about her lack of mobility, her health problems and I hear about all that and it is very sad.

This was one of the biggest reasons that I was in the closet, about my preference for super sized women till I was in College. I thought; if she hates her fat, how can I like it, so I dated thin girls. Then I saw how the girls that I craved were not succeeding in their quest to be thin. I thought, why not date a girl who I find super attractive, and try not to get depressed when she goes on and on about losing weight. 

 I just thought it would be a nice if I had some place to go where I didnt need to hear the constant drum beat about how being fat is a health hazard, and how losing weight makes you feel so much better. I already heard about that a million times.


----------



## fffff (Nov 18, 2008)

Right, you want your own masturbation fantasy land that doesn't exist. Maybe you should just stick to the paysite board. A lot of the other forums deal with reality which obviously isn't your cup of tea.


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Fffff said It's not your body; you don't know what it's like. If you can't deal with the reality that sometimes being bigger makes life more difficult than you should leave.
> 
> Now I am being ostracized. Plump Princess asks Does a SSBBW being happy losing weight, Necessarily Make said woman, a "Fat Hater?
> My answer is no it does not, and Princess can lose as much weight as she likes. I know just about every super sized woman desperately wants to lose weight, and I hear about it almost every time a super sized girl is interviewed in the media. Nearly every time I am lucky enough to meet a super sized woman, she complains a lot about her lack of mobility, her health problems and I hear about all that and it is very sad.
> ...



The reality is that it CAN be and IS a health hazard for many people. Just because you'd prefer to bury your head in the sand doesn't mean that a lot of overweight people shouldn't feel the way they feel. It can be disheartening to hear about it so much, but you have to realize that these women aren't losing weight out of spite, they're doing it out of concern for themselves as a person. I don't know if you're overweight at all, but it can be very, very uncomfortable physically to be fat.

If anything, in my opinion, it's far more unattractive to be miserably fat than it is to be comfortably balanced.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> I just thought it would be a nice if I had some place to go where I didnt need to hear the constant drum beat about how being fat is a health hazard, and how losing weight makes you feel so much better. I already heard about that a million times.



/mod

For the second time, this place is NOT for that, and it's not allowed. 

Realities of size impacting people's lives? Yes, very much allowed. If you don't like reading those types of things, then you don't like people's reality. 

Again, THIS thread, if kept on topic, is not about losing weight, it's about people's reaction to her idea of feeling better - if that makes her a traitor to the "cause". 

/mod

And on a personal note only - sorry there's no nirvana where happy fat nymphs merrily trounce about for your enjoyment, even here at Dims. We're real, we're not in the media, and on a positive note - not ALL of the SSBBWs are looking to lose weight. 

I guess my advice as a long-time member here is to stick around, read, learn, get to know the women behind the weight and you'll find plenty to make an FA happy and plenty to learn about the issues that can/may impact the women you profess to seek. Trust me, this place is as close to "fat safe" as you'll ever get online, and we work hard to keep it that way.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> > Nearly every time I am lucky enough to meet a super sized woman, she complains a lot about her lack of mobility, her health problems and I hear about all that and* it is very sad*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

Fffff  Right, you want your own masturbation fantasy land that doesn't exist. Maybe you should just stick to the paysite board. A lot of the other forums deal with reality which obviously isn't your cup of tea.

Masturbation fantasy??? The last time I checked there are more real super sized ladies than ever before, so they are not fantasies. OK - have it your way, losing weight makes you feel so much better. Anyone who does not want to hear that at least 200 times a day should go to some pay site and be forced to masturbate about something or other.


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Fffff  Right, you want your own masturbation fantasy land that doesn't exist. Maybe you should just stick to the paysite board. A lot of the other forums deal with reality which obviously isn't your cup of tea.
> 
> Masturbation fantasy??? The last time I checked there are more real super sized ladies than ever before, so they are not fantasies. OK - have it your way, losing weight makes you feel so much better. Anyone who does not want to hear that at least 200 times a day should go to some pay site and be forced to masturbate about something or other.



Losing weight makes HER feel better. Better physically, not emotionally. She never said that she thought everyone had to do the same. There's a huge difference. It's like if I said cutting my hair off made my life so much easier. That doesn't mean I don't find long hair attractive or that everyone else should lop off their locks. It just means that's what worked best for me, and I'm happy about it, and I want to share my happiness with people I relate to.

Geez.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Fffff  Right, you want your own masturbation fantasy land that doesn't exist. Maybe you should just stick to the paysite board. A lot of the other forums deal with reality which obviously isn't your cup of tea.
> 
> Masturbation fantasy??? The last time I checked there are more real super sized ladies than ever before, so they are not fantasies. OK - have it your way, losing weight makes you feel so much better. Anyone who does not want to hear that at least 200 times a day should go to some pay site and be forced to masturbate about something or other.




Here's the thing though, the title of the thread is "Wanting to lose weight = being a fat hater". From the title alone you can see that weight loss is going to be something that will be discussed within the thread, so if you're so offended by a fat woman talking about weight loss, why'd you click?

We all have a choice about what threads we read and participate in. If you dont like the subject matter then just don't read it. Simple as that. I don't read many of the posts in Hyde Park simply because of their titles. I know its something that will bother me or piss me off so I dont click. You can make that choice too.


To the OP:

Losing weight doesn't make you a fat hater. If you'd lost the weight and then all of the sudden decided that all people who are fat must be fat because they are lazy and eat too much, or if you walked around telling every fat person you met how unhealthy they were, you'd be a fat hater. There is nothing wrong with being happy about weight loss.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Fffff  Right, you want your own masturbation fantasy land that doesn't exist. Maybe you should just stick to the paysite board. A lot of the other forums deal with reality which obviously isn't your cup of tea.
> 
> Masturbation fantasy??? The last time I checked there are more real super sized ladies than ever before, so they are not fantasies. OK - have it your way, losing weight makes you feel so much better. Anyone who does not want to hear that at least 200 times a day should go to some pay site and be forced to masturbate about something or other.



While you're diggin' that ditch for yourself, you want me to get you a shovel?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackjack....allow me....

View attachment GoldenShovel.jpg


OP...you are ok...really....you are....


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

/mod

_For the second time, this place is NOT for that, and it's not allowed. 

Realities of size impacting people's lives? Yes, very much allowed. If you don't like reading those types of things, then you don't like people's reality. 

Again, THIS thread, if kept on topic, is not about losing weight, it's about people's reaction to her idea of feeling better - if that makes her a traitor to the "cause". 

/mod

And on a personal note only - sorry there's no nirvana where happy fat nymphs merrily trounce about for your enjoyment, even here at Dims. We're real, we're not in the media, and on a positive note - not ALL of the SSBBWs are looking to lose weight. 

I guess my advice as a long-time member here is to stick around, read, learn, get to know the women behind the weight and you'll find plenty to make an FA happy and plenty to learn about the issues that can/may impact the women you profess to seek. Trust me, this place is as close to "fat safe" as you'll ever get online, and we work hard to keep it that way._
[/I]
 Your right about this being fat safe, I am more than happy with Dimensions, and you do a wonderful job at keeping it a fantastic place for the likes of me. I dont have a fantasy that being super fat has no down side. It has been my experience that diets come in spurts, sometimes years will go by without any big diet efforts, and then it will be weight loss city for several months, and then back to normal. I prefer the normal behavior to the diet spurts, what can I say, should I lie?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2008)

To the OP: No it does not make you a fat hater. You're doing what makes you feel good and that's perfectly fine.

Superfan: What does it matter to you what someone does with their body? You aren't being bombarded with weightloss talk here. Quit while you're ahead, seriously.


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

_Ella Bella asks Here's the thing though, the title of the thread is "Wanting to lose weight = being a fat hater". From the title alone you can see that weight loss is going to be something that will be discussed within the thread, so if you're so offended by a fat woman talking about weight loss, why'd you click?_

Because I like to express my opinion, see I thought that the average FA did not like hearing about weight loss, but I stand corrected.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Because I like to express my opinion, see I thought that the average FA did not like hearing about weight loss, but I stand corrected.



There's a difference between people talking about losing weight because they think that they's ugly and people talking about losing weight because they're just not happy with their size due to whatever discomfort they may feel.

I generally don't mind hearing about people wanting to lose weight, I'll even support them if they're doing it to- for example- increase their mobility. I do that because *it's their body*. It's not my place to say what they can do with it, and it's not yours, either. 

The sooner you realize this (or at least act like you realize it), the sooner people will stop treating you like you're an idiot.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Your Plump Princess:
> 
> A thin actress who gains weight usually has enough sense to do everything in her power to avoid talking about it, because she knows that most of her fans Hate Fat! Well if you lose weight  hey tell your family, tell your friends who prefer you thin, but if you have an FA lover or are posting on Dimensions, please dont rub it in.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh. Well thanks, Super Fan, for making her point. I thought we were all adults here and could support someone's desire to lose weight because it's what works for THEM. "Rub it in"?? What are you talking about? How is what she does with her body any of your business? How is it negatively impacting your quality of life? 

And as it's been pointed out, the WLS forum is for discussion about *W*eight *L*oss *S*urgery. Not discussion of managing fat related health problems. Not for discussing society's reaction (and this community's reaction) to weight loss. I completely understand and empathize with your desire not to have Dimensions turn into a weight loss blog but seriously, do you _honestly_ believe that will happen? If people want to lose weight, and are part of this community, they have the right to do that and talk about it. Even if it makes you uncomfortable. Why? Because, like it or not, it's part of the whole issue of size acceptance -- losing weight for health or mobility reasons. 



Super Fan said:


> Katorade said The only problem with that sentiment is that anyone who loses weight is going to feel ostracized here even if they're happy in their own skin.
> 
> LOL umm like +90% of the population of the USA will give people who lose weight a standing ovation. Fear of being ostracized is the last thing a weight loser has to fear, in the general public.



It doesn't matter what the rest of the world says. What matters is what goes on HERE. Of course the rest of society applauds weight loss but let me tell you, you get no kudos unless you're within the "norms". Losing 25 pounds when you're 500 pounds will not get you kudos from "them" because to them you're still hugely obese. But those 25 pounds can make an enormous difference for a fat woman struggling with mobility. By sharing our struggles here, we are discussing them with people who have had the same issues as we have. There is no way that someone who is a size 8 who loses to a size 4 can understand what it's like to be supersized. No way. No how.



The Orange Mage said:


> I think FAs need to wake up and realize that shit sucks.
> 
> By that I mean put your penises on the back burner (not literally) and concentrate on what matters. The odds are you'll never get to maintain those fantasies as reality for any sort of long-term thing. Hell, odds are you'll never actually attain them. An FA with good eyes and the mindfulness to step outside of the Paysite/Weight/Story boards will see the signs of reality everywhere. You're all just better off going with the attitude of wanting to find a nice woman...and if she happens to be fat, great! Really fat? Yay! And she's fine with it and the fact that you're an FA? Even better! *Just know that it's not all about your penis, and things can change quickly.*
> 
> (I fear these may just be the ramblings of a somewhat bitter FA, but snapping out of the FA fantasy-land mentality that the internet seems to cultivate will do that I guess.)



Thank you for your thoughts. It's time we treated women as people who are more than just a fat body to fantasize about. We LIVE in those fat bodies and some days it's damn, damn hard.



Super Fan said:


> Fffff said It's not your body; you don't know what it's like. If you can't deal with the reality that sometimes being bigger makes life more difficult than you should leave.
> 
> Now I am being ostracized.



No, you're not being ostracized. Here, let me help:

From dictionary.com:


os&#8901;tra&#8901;cize
&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;&#594;str&#601;&#716;sa&#618;z/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [os-truh-sahyz] Show IPA Pronunciation
verb (used with object), -cized, -ciz&#8901;ing.
1. to exclude, by general consent, from society, friendship, conversation, privileges, etc.: His friends ostracized him after his father's arrest.
2. to banish (a person) from his or her native country; expatriate.
3. (in ancient Greece) to banish (a citizen) temporarily by popular vote.
Also, especially British, os&#8901;tra&#8901;cise.

Origin:
164050; < Gk ostrakízein, equiv. to óstrak(on) potsherd, tile, ballot (akin to óstreion oyster, shell) + -izein -ize


Now, come on. Who is casting you out? Who's banishing you? We're merely disagreeing with you.

See? Like this:


dis&#8901;a&#8901;gree
&#8194; &#8194;/&#716;d&#618;s&#601;&#712;gri/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [dis-uh-gree] Show IPA Pronunciation
verb (used without object), -greed, -gree&#8901;ing.
1. to fail to agree; differ: The conclusions disagree with the facts. The theories disagree in their basic premises.
2. to differ in opinion; dissent: Three of the judges disagreed with the verdict.
3. to quarrel: They disagreed violently and parted company.
4. to cause physical discomfort or ill effect (usually fol. by with): The oysters disagreed with her. Cold weather disagrees with me.
Origin:
142575; late ME < AF, MF desagreer. See dis- 1 , agree
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2006.



Now that's hardly the same thing at all, is it? 




> This was one of the biggest reasons that I was in the closet, about my preference for super sized women till I was in College. I thought; if she hates her fat, how can I like it, so I dated thin girls.



Oh. I see. So it was the fat woman's fault that you didn't have the balls to own your preference. How lovely.



> I just thought it would be a nice if I had some place to go where I didnt need to hear the constant drum beat about how being fat is a health hazard, and how losing weight makes you feel so much better. I already heard about that a million times.



You poor thing. Life must be so hard for you, hearing about how other people struggle and suffer. The nerve of them to break into your fantasy with the reality of living in a fat body. We'll be sure and keep it under wraps from now on, just so you can have your fantasies about how being fat doesn't ever cause health problems or pain. What color is the sky in your world, by the way?

And thank you, Ann Marie, for weighing in (so to speak) from a moderator perspective. I think PlumpPrincess did a good job expressing her feelings without slamming fat people. She's doing what she needs to do to be comfortable and healthy. Who wouldn't want to support her in that? Oh wait. I think we know.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> There's a difference between people talking about losing weight because they think that they's ugly and people talking about losing weight because they're just not happy with their size due to whatever discomfort they may feel.
> 
> I generally don't mind hearing about people wanting to lose weight, I'll even support them if they're doing it to- for example- increase their mobility. I do that because *it's their body*. It's not my place to say what they can do with it, and it's not yours, either.
> 
> The sooner you realize this (or at least act like you realize it), the sooner people will stop treating you like you're an idiot.



Exactly. Weight loss isn't always about cosmetic reasons, and everyone is going to have different experiences with it: Whether that's good, bad, inbetween, whatever. Even then, you can't expect someone to just be content with their size by virtue of say.... them having only positives about it, or enough positives for them to not let the negatives grind them down.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 18, 2008)

I had to laugh as soon as I read the first line. I thought of Cartman from South Park.
"What-eva, what-eva. I do what I want. It's my hot body. I do what I want!"

Fast-forward to 15:56
http://www.southparkzone.com/episode.php?vid=601



Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> It's your body and you can do with it what you want. That is more or less the central tenant of dimmer ideology. Your weight is the business of nobody else, whether you choose to increase it or decrease it.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Your Plump Princess:
> 
> A thin actress who gains weight usually has enough sense to do everything in her power to avoid talking about it, because she knows that most of her fans Hate Fat! Well if you lose weight &#8211; hey tell your family, tell your friends who prefer you thin, but if you have an FA lover or are posting on Dimensions, please don’t rub it in.
> 
> ...



Please do try to grow up a little. A little perspective... The sky is not falling.



@PlumpPrincess: Brush it off. It's your life and your body.


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

_Blackjack said There's a difference between people talking about losing weight because they think that they's ugly and people talking about losing weight because they're just not happy with their size due to whatever discomfort they may feel.

The sooner you realize this (or at least act like you realize it), the sooner people will stop treating you like you're an idiot._

One of the most wonderful experiences that I ever had in my life was when a girl I was dating lost over 50 pounds. We went to her mother’s for Christmas and her mother said “OMG you haven’t been able to fit in that dress for years” you must have lost a lot of weight. My girlfriend then tried to shush her mom.

I couldn’t believe it; every other time a girl I dated who lost a lot of weight would drive me nuts with constant diet talk. She was the first girl I ever met that encouraged me to like her the way she was, and did not torture me with diet talk. I think that she is the perfect role model for losing weight, so if that makes me stupid, then I am.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 18, 2008)

some of the responses in this thread make me look at the responses i made in that other thread earlier and think; "why do i even try."

anyway, ditto what everyone else with some semblance of intelligence has said.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> One of the most wonderful experiences that I ever had in my life was when a girl I was dating lost over 50 pounds. We went to her mother’s for Christmas and her mother said “OMG you haven’t been able to fit in that dress for years” you must have lost a lot of weight. My girlfriend then tried to shush her mom.
> 
> I couldn’t believe it; every other time a girl I dated who lost a lot of weight would drive me nuts with constant diet talk. She was the first girl I ever met that encouraged me to like her the way she was, and did not torture me with diet talk. I think that she is the perfect role model for losing weight, so if that makes me stupid, then I am.



So basically, she's the perfect role model for dieting because you didn't have to hear about it. It apparently had nothing to do with why she lost weight or anything like that, it was all about what *you *felt.


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

_Blackjack  So basically, she's the perfect role model for dieting because you didn't have to hear about it. It apparently had nothing to do with her reasoning or anything; it was all about what you felt._

She was the most considerate person that I ever met, her reasoning (she told me) was why torture me with weight loss talk? What would that accomplish? I guess you cant understand that line of thinking, so you think she is a bad person for being considerate? I guess youre lucky enough to have a lover that does not give a dam about what you like or dont like, lucky you.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> _Blackjack said There's a difference between people talking about losing weight because they think that they's ugly and people talking about losing weight because they're just not happy with their size due to whatever discomfort they may feel.
> 
> The sooner you realize this (or at least act like you realize it), the sooner people will stop treating you like you're an idiot._
> 
> ...



But that's different. We're talking about action: Not how vocal one is about it....

"She was the most considerate person that I ever met, her reasoning (she told me) was why torture me with weight loss talk? What would that accomplish? I guess you can’t understand that line of thinking, so you think she is a bad person for being considerate? I guess you’re lucky enough to have a lover that does not give a dam about what you like or don’t like, lucky you."

It's a two way street captain cool, and remember: It's her actions: Not yours. Granted, you have the right to express your opinion, but no one is obligated to adhere to that to any degree.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, if you're happy, you should care what they call you. I, for one, think that if you're happy with losing weight, then go ahead and do it! We're behind ya 100%, right?


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> _Blackjack  So basically, she's the perfect role model for dieting because you didn't have to hear about it. It apparently had nothing to do with her reasoning or anything; it was all about what you felt._
> 
> She was the most considerate person that I ever met, her reasoning (she told me) was why torture me with weight loss talk? What would that accomplish? I guess you cant understand that line of thinking, so you think she is a bad person for being considerate? I guess youre lucky enough to have a lover that does not give a dam about what you like or dont like, lucky you.



On the same line of thinking, how inconsiderate are YOU for not wanting to listen?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> _Blackjack &#8211; “So basically, she's the perfect role model for dieting because you didn't have to hear about it. It apparently had nothing to do with her reasoning or anything; it was all about what you felt.”_
> 
> She was the most considerate person that I ever met, her reasoning (she told me) was why torture me with weight loss talk? What would that accomplish? I guess you can’t understand that line of thinking, so you think she is a bad person for being considerate? I guess you’re lucky enough to have a lover that does not give a dam about what you like or don’t like, lucky you.









If this were an archery contest and the bullseye was the point of this conversation, I think that you've just managed to kill a random person on the street behind you. That's about how far off you've missed the point by.


----------



## fffff (Nov 18, 2008)

katorade said:


> On the same line of thinking, how inconsiderate are YOU for not wanting to listen?



seriously. Super liked her best because he didn't have to listen to her run her (less) fat mouth. What a gentleman.


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

_Katorade said On the same line of thinking, how inconsiderate are YOU for not wanting to listen? _

OMG she did not give me that wonderful opportunity! I want her to change and go on and on about losing weight, yea, your right, I love girls to tell me all about their diet and weight loss. I will tell her to change her personality to accomplish that fabulous goal. Really who needs truth if it is inconvenient?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, you lost me.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> _
> 
> OMG she did not give me that wonderful opportunity! I want her to change and go on and on about losing weight, yea, your right, I love girls to tell me all about their diet and weight loss. I will tell her to change her personality to accomplish that fabulous goal. Really who needs truth if it is inconvenient?_


_

The only worthwhile truth is when you speak your experiences and desires?

Yeah, I know this is running into a brick wall. You would rather a woman you say you cared about, keep her feelings to herself. It is one thing to get tired of a person who goes on and on about something, and quite another to not give a shit about some of the very serious reasons they are sharing with you.

No, you cannot save someone from themselves, but you can have the common fucking decency to view them as more than something to get your dick hard. Did you also pat her head and toss her a couple of Snausages?

Aspirin...stat!_


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

_Blackjack - So basically, she's the perfect role model for dieting because you didn't have to hear about it. It apparently had nothing to do with why she lost weight or anything like that, it was all about what you felt._

You didn't like my first answer and I do know why she lost weight, she told me, but it was the way she lost weight that was important. I know that she committed a mortal sin against all humanity and did not do it your way, but I still think she made the right choice, sorry but that is still my opinion.


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> _Katorade said On the same line of thinking, how inconsiderate are YOU for not wanting to listen? _
> 
> OMG she did not give me that wonderful opportunity! I want her to change and go on and on about losing weight, yea, your right, I love girls to tell me all about their diet and weight loss. I will tell her to change her personality to accomplish that fabulous goal. Really who needs truth if it is inconvenient?



I actually don't need to say anything further about you to prove my point, you're doing a great job of it yourself.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 18, 2008)

katorade said:


> I actually don't need to say anything further about you to prove my point, you're doing a great job of it yourself.



You have given out too much rep in the last 24 hours.  I'll get you soon!


----------



## William (Nov 18, 2008)

I do not think losing weight is bad unless you get Mc_Stupid about it

William




Your Plump Princess said:


> So In the Last Week. I Have commented to people about how I'm actually happy I'm Losing Weight. Immediately they think it is an image issue. Though even when I've explained that it's not that, it's that I am happy because I'm hurting less. They start trying to say that I'm a "Fat Hating Hypocrite"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 18, 2008)

I didn't read most of the thread but I see it has turned into a battle. To the OP, most people are stupid so it's best to ignore them. By that logic you could just ignore me too.  Anyways, you do what you gotta do for your happiness, it's amongst the most important things in your life. If other people try to get in the way, show no mercy.  Or, you know, go around them if you want.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> You have given out too much rep in the last 24 hours.  I'll get you soon!



Gotcha covered!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 18, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Gotcha covered!



Thank you!


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

_MattS19 said Ok, you lost me._

Matt I had a girlfriend that did not want to bug me about her diet. Everyone thinks that because I appreciated her consideration for my feelings, it makes me a bad person who should be punished severely or something.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 18, 2008)

It's one thing for YOUR girlfriend to consider your feelings. It's another thing for you to tell the OP that she's rubbing it in to FAs when she even mentions weight loss.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 18, 2008)

kayrae said:


> It's one thing for YOUR girlfriend to consider your feelings. It's another thing for you to tell the OP that she's rubbing it in to FAs when she even mentions weight loss.



i agree. i don't understand why an FA should feel affronted just because a girl they don't know and will probably never meet wants to lose some weight. are they worried that they won't have the 5 :1 ratio at the dances anymore or something?


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 18, 2008)

_Mossystate said - It is one thing to get tired of a person who goes on and on about something, and quite another to not give a shit about some of the very serious reasons they are sharing with you._


Yea you are right. She told me why she wished to be thinner, but she did not tell me that she was losing weight. I agree 100% with you. I should have anticipated your displeasure with our relationship and both of us should have adjusted our behavior to your liking. How dare I, or her, think anything else, except the exact way that you think. You certainly know best, anyone who dares do anything without first running it by you, should be ostracized & punished.


----------



## velia (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> _Mossystate said - “It is one thing to get tired of a person who goes on and on about something, and quite another to not give a shit about some of the very serious reasons they are sharing with you.”_
> 
> 
> Yea you are right. She told me why she wished to be thinner, but she did not tell me that she was losing weight. I agree 100% with you. I should have anticipated your displeasure with our relationship and both of us should have adjusted our behavior to your liking. How dare I, or her, think anything else, except the exact way that you think. You certainly know best, anyone who dares do anything without first running it by you, should be ostracized & punished.




Sigh. I thought Miss Vickie already made it pretty clear that 'ostracized' is not the word you're looking for. My heart aches for your girlfriend. Everyone here who's commented has explained why, and you don't seem to get it, so I'm not going to bother.

To the OP: Do whatever makes you happy. I can't see at all how you could be considered a hater of any sort for trying to be more comfortable in your own skin. Clearly, you're not trying to convince us all to go on some sort of dieting crusade with you-- you're not saying other fat folks are bad people for not wanting to do what you're doing, so I can't see anything wrong at all with your decision to lose weight. It's pretty obvious that your reasons make sense, and are only about you, not others. So, to hell with people who can't seem to shut the hell up about how you're fucking with their perception of reality. You're just fine. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, I Never Expected so many responses. Thank you all. I Just get worried alot, for some reason peoples opinions have started to matter more to me. And I actually found myself questioning if they were right. 


I Never meant to have people start argueing in this thread, I'm Awfully Sorry. 


Thank you all again though. If there's a way to delete this, those who can should do so. <3~ Princess


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 19, 2008)

Velia My heart aches for your girlfriend.

She is the one who yanked me completely out of the closet, before I met her I did not know what an FA was. I always knew I preferred super sized women, but I was way too shy to admit what I liked. She taught me most of what I know about relationships. I had no idea that what she encouraged me to do is so dam unacceptable and evil.

You act as though it is the other way around, yea she spoiled me rotten. I fear it is too late for me to change, I guess I have been enabled to be this way, and I am sorry to say that I actually agree with her. What can I say; I had no idea that doing things her way was so horribly wrong.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wow, I Never Expected so many responses. Thank you all. I Just get worried alot, for some reason peoples opinions have started to matter more to me. And I actually found myself questioning if they were right.
> 
> 
> I Never meant to have people start argueing in this thread, I'm Awfully Sorry.
> ...



Do not apologize!!

These types of issues bring forward all kinds of people with all kinds of opinions. It's really good to get it all out...the good...the bad....the fugly.

You continue to say what you need to say and what is in your heart/noggin. Your voice has as much place here as any of ours.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Do not apologize!!
> 
> These types of issues bring forward all kinds of people with all kinds of opinions. It's really good to get it all out...the good...the bad....the fugly.
> 
> You continue to say what you need to say and what is in your heart/noggin. Your voice has as much place here as any of ours.



*Bows* HAI!!!!


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 19, 2008)

_Your Plump Princess said  Wow, I Never Expected so many responses. Thank you all. I Just get worried alot, for some reason peoples opinions have started to matter more to me. And I actually found myself questioning if they were right. 


I Never meant to have people start argueing in this thread, I'm Awfully Sorry. 


Thank you all again though. If there's a way to delete this, those who can should do so. <3~ Princess _

Dear Princess, You have nothing to apologize for. You are a Goddess and anything you want to do is wonderful (as long as it does not involve murder, grave robbing or cannibalism). At 18 you seem to be wise beyond your years, all I would tell you is to find out what people, who are important to you, think about dieting. If losing weight is an irritating subject for them, then you can decide to tell them all the details of how you feel better since you lost weight or you can change the subject, if you like.

Your significant other might like you to underplay the diet talk. All the people on this board, so far, completely disagree with a position of underplaying diet talk. In fact if I read them right, you should drop anyone who is not as happy about your weight loss as you are. What can I say, it should be up to you, but underplaying your weight loss might get you ostracized, shunned and as hated as me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2008)

*Superfan: *

...But. What if I LIKE Grave Robbing?!?!11...


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Do not apologize!!
> 
> These types of issues bring forward all kinds of people with all kinds of opinions. It's really good to get it all out...the good...the bad....the fugly.
> 
> You continue to say what you need to say and what is in your heart/noggin. Your voice has as much place here as any of ours.


...and it's informative to see who falls where on the spectrum.

The Hyde Park forum also serves a similar purpose.

-Rusty


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 19, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said  ..But. What if I LIKE Grave Robbing?!?!11..

Umm , in your case, even that is ok.


----------



## vix (Nov 19, 2008)

If the guys don't have to be fat to post here then why should the women?

Just be yourself, and enjoy your body, whatever size it is.


----------



## vix (Nov 19, 2008)

Ooops I didn't mean that to come accross as it did, it's just that this site is about acceptance of yourself as a person too.

There are thin women here who really dig BHM's. there are men here who talk about body building and their fitness, and some of the women love that.

No-one one should be singled out for there preference, as long as no-one is being hurtful, then live and let live.

You are a person, and your choices matter too.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Plump Princess,

There are many people here myself included, that have had to lose weight due to having health conditions.
You are very young, and if losing some weight will make you feel more physically comfortable, then you should do what you feel is best for yourself.

Susannah


----------



## Dromond (Nov 19, 2008)

To the OP: You can't please everyone, so you've got to please yourself. Do what's right for you, and to heck with anyone who gives you lip about it.


----------



## imfree (Nov 19, 2008)

Dromond said:


> To the OP: You can't please everyone, so you've got to please yourself. Do what's right for you, and to heck with anyone who gives you lip about it.



Amen, Dromond, because, ultimately, everyone should
feel as safe and comfortable as possible in his/her own
body!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 19, 2008)

Preach it, brother!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> _MattS19 said Ok, you lost me._
> 
> Matt I had a girlfriend that did not want to bug me about her diet. Everyone thinks that because I appreciated her consideration for my feelings, it makes me a bad person who should be punished severely or something.





Super Fan said:


> _Mossystate said - It is one thing to get tired of a person who goes on and on about something, and quite another to not give a shit about some of the very serious reasons they are sharing with you._
> 
> Yea you are right. She told me why she wished to be thinner, but she did not tell me that she was losing weight. I agree 100% with you. I should have anticipated your displeasure with our relationship and both of us should have adjusted our behavior to your liking. How dare I, or her, think anything else, except the exact way that you think. You certainly know best, anyone who dares do anything without first running it by you, should be ostracized & punished.



Mmmmm. I love the smell of passive aggression in the morning. It's so.... so ..... bracing!



Your Plump Princess said:


> Wow, I Never Expected so many responses. Thank you all. I Just get worried alot, for some reason peoples opinions have started to matter more to me. And I actually found myself questioning if they were right.



Obviously your thread has brought out some differing opinions. I don't think you should apologize at all. It illustrates, to me anyway, that there are still guys who put their yaya's ahead of what's right for a woman they claim to love. It doesn't affect me personally since I'm already in a long term relationship, but I think it's good for some of the newer, younger, single women like yourself to see what's out there. Forewarned is forearmed (or is that four armed?)

Best of luck to you. Do what you need to do to be emotionally and physically healthy, and try not to let what others think bother you. I always tell myself, "That person's opinion of me is really none of my business." It's saved me a lot of grief.


----------



## prickly (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Do not apologize!!
> 
> These types of issues bring forward all kinds of people with all kinds of opinions. It's really good to get it all out...the good...the bad....the fugly.
> 
> You continue to say what you need to say and what is in your heart/noggin. Your voice has as much place here as any of ours.



.....spot on, mossers.

although i still find it incredible and sad that there is all this discussion on this subject (of course, as you say discussion is good though). 

my understanding is this place was set up to allow the idea to flourish that size is not what matters, OR that it can matter in a positive way for those who like it that way, OR in a positive or negative way for those who live with being big day in and day out. in any and all cases, no pressure in the way it is felt in society at large.

therefore, surely women/men in here shouldn't need to tolerate pressure to be big in the same way as we hate the everyday pressure there is for people to be small. no one here should be made to feel either. isn't it that simple?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Your Plump Princess said  ..But. What if I LIKE Grave Robbing?!?!11..
> 
> Umm , in your case, even that is ok.



Oh, _I see_. It's okay for cute girls to rob graves, but if somebody has an actual PROFESSIONAL reason for breaking into coffins and plundering the ghoulish goods within, you will ostracize them?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> _Your Plump Princess said  Wow, I Never Expected so many responses. Thank you all. I Just get worried alot, for some reason peoples opinions have started to matter more to me. And I actually found myself questioning if they were right.
> 
> 
> I Never meant to have people start argueing in this thread, I'm Awfully Sorry.
> ...



As far as I know no one here hates you. We're all annoyed with you because you can't seem to realize that this place is about SIZE acceptance. That means accepting people regardless of size weather they were thin but gained weight or fat and lost weight. Dimensions isn't going to turn into a all dieting site because a person is thinking about losing weight.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 19, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> As far as I know no one here hates you. We're all annoyed with you because you can't seem to realize that this place is about SIZE acceptance. That means accepting people regardless of size weather they were thin but gained weight or fat and lost weight. Dimensions isn't going to turn into a all dieting site because a person is thinking about losing weight.



Super Fan has deliberately mis-read what it is we have to say. It's much easier to argue against a position that you THINK someone holds, rather than their actual position. :doh:

I'm annoyed with him because he seems to advocate putting his yaya's ahead of a woman's health. In his world it's okay (barely) for a fat woman to lose weight, but only if she doesn't burden him with discussion about it (aka "rubbing it in"). Now granted, diet talk isn't fun, really, for most people unless they're dieting themselves. But in my world, when you care about someone, you listen to what's important to them. Even if it seems really silly, or stupid, or not at all worthwhile. That's part of being in a partnership. I'm sure I talk about silly inane stuff that makes Burtimus want to scream, but he cares about me, so he listens. And that goes both ways.

But I have no respect for someone who not only was in the closet with his preference, but even worse dared to blame the woman in his life for his unfounded fear of societal retribution. Talk about adding insult to injury.  If he really loves fat women, then he will treat them with kindness.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 19, 2008)

SuperFan, see the little "quote" button in the lower righthand corner of each post? Click on it and it quotes that person's post and starts a new one for you so you don't have to do your own weird little quotey thing you've been doing. 

That's right, people, I chose to comment on the one thing here that's easily fixable. Problem with that?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Super Fan has deliberately mis-read what it is we have to say. It's much easier to argue against a position that you THINK someone holds, rather than their actual position. :doh:



Yup. Because that would require listening to someone else, and trying to comprehend what they're saying. Instead of just ranting about "bein' oppressed!!". Oh, wait - it was "bein' ostracized!!", wasn't it. 







Fixed that last part for 'ya, Vick


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 19, 2008)

Carrie said:


> SuperFan, see the little "quote" button in the lower righthand corner of each post? Click on it and it quotes that person's post and starts a new one for you so you don't have to do your own weird little quotey thing you've been doing.
> 
> That's right, people, I chose to comment on the one thing here that's easily fixable. Problem with that?




Yes. I stampeded in here after seeing your name affixed to the thread, expecting that I'm going to see some holes being ripped into altogether new shapes ... and ... 

... I get *this*? 

I want my money back.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

* clears throat *





nah....I shot my wad.



I stampeded in here, when I saw Traci's name..and got exactly what I thought I would get..Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yes. I stampeded in here after seeing your name affixed to the thread, expecting that I'm going to see some holes being ripped into altogether new shapes ... and ...
> 
> ... I get *this*?
> 
> I want my money back.






I know, I wimped out. I owe you one.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is my take on the issue:

We only get ONE life, we only get ONE body to journey through it in. If that body prevents you from experiencing and enjoying that life to the fullest, and there is anything you can do to make it less so, then who has the right to criticize you for doing it? (and you can substitute anything for weight loss here, if it would help somebody have a more enjoyable and fulfilling life, it's all the same concept).

I mean, think about that for a second. Why on Earth would somebody criticize a person for wanting to make changes that they believe would help them enjoy life more? That is a pretty significant concept. What are they so deeply invested in that is more important to them than your quality of life?

In the end, back to square one. We only get ONE life, we only get ONE body to journey through it in. If somebody can't support you in doing something to that body that would help you enjoy that life more, then they aren't valuing you as a complete human being with a body, mind, and soul. 

Tracy


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> _Your Plump Princess said  Wow, I Never Expected so many responses. Thank you all. I Just get worried alot, for some reason peoples opinions have started to matter more to me. And I actually found myself questioning if they were right.
> 
> 
> I Never meant to have people start argueing in this thread, I'm Awfully Sorry.
> ...



You are very self centered. And your thinking is so black and white!

*consults DSM IV*

Yup, as I expected.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> * clears throat *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your creamy, creamy wad was spent in that *other* thread? Damn you, Mossything. 


Also, you lie. You elbowed some cripples and some old peeps aside on your rush in here just to see if I pulled a "bannanation special". You assumed the worst. Admit it.


----------



## shazz2602 (Nov 19, 2008)

Being fat is ok but the end of the day you have to look at your health, No matter what size you are you should be healthy and be able to do the things in life that you want to do, 
If your weight is causing you problems then i dont see you being a fat hater, does that mean people who want to gain weight are thin haters? 

Isnt it just again into the stupid realms of what we should all stop doing, and that is judging people for not who they are but what they look like, or judging people for how they want to change?

Why cant everyone just accept what they may not like is not what someone else will like, and wether i want to be fat, skinny, bald or just a little but chubby doesnt make me hate anyone else, or make me hate what anyone else likes.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 19, 2008)

Carrie said:


> SuperFan, see the little "quote" button in the lower righthand corner of each post? Click on it and it quotes that person's post and starts a new one for you so you don't have to do your own weird little quotey thing you've been doing.
> 
> That's right, people, I chose to comment on the one thing here that's easily fixable. Problem with that?



You're slacking today, dear.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 19, 2008)

If it makes you feel happier, healthier, or enjoy a better quality of life, then what's wrong with it? It doesn't make you a fat hater. There's plenty of people who obsess about dieting and their weight, but love fat people. I don't think the two go hand it hand at all.


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 19, 2008)

Carrie said:


> SuperFan, see the little "quote" button in the lower righthand corner of each post? Click on it and it quotes that person's post and starts a new one for you so you don't have to do your own weird little quotey thing you've been doing.
> 
> That's right, people, I chose to comment on the one thing here that's easily fixable. Problem with that?



Carrie  thanks I see that button now I know what it is for. :bow:


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 19, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> As far as I know no one here hates you. We're all annoyed with you because you can't seem to realize that this place is about SIZE acceptance. That means accepting people regardless of size weather they were thin but gained weight or fat and lost weight. Dimensions isn't going to turn into a all dieting site because a person is thinking about losing weight.




Size acceptance - means accepting those who were formerly fat and now thin, yea and whenever I am with girls who have participated in the usual quick massive weight loss, I usually get the "I feel so much better and I look so much better, now I have so much more energy and I will never be fat again..." Then a year or two, with WLS usually 8 years later they are super size again, with more bad health effects from their yo yo dieting & or surgery complications. Ok, I accept this horror, it is their bodies to destroy if they wish, but I am not fond of it at all.

You should lose no more than 10% of your body weight per year, this will decrease the yo yo effect and prevent the destruction of muscle mass leading to greater immobility at lower weights. My brother was a very fat kid and starting in High School he went on a scientific diet, lost under 10% of his weight per year and has kept his weight at about 145 lbs for over 10 years.

He also didn't say anything about his diet - he lost weight so slowly, believe it or not, none of us noticed till we looked at our family pictures. Then he told us the story, we had to pry it out of him. He is my other role model for dieting. I come from a stoic family and I like it that way.


----------



## Victim (Nov 19, 2008)

Alllllllright. I've tried to stay out of this thread but I have to speak up before I kill something.

What in the HELL is so wrong with wanting some emotional support from your significant other during an extremely difficult process that is going to take a great toll on you even if it succeeds?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Victim said:


> Alllllllright. I've tried to stay out of this thread but I have to speak up before I kill something.
> 
> What in the HELL is so wrong with wanting some emotional support from your significant other during an extremely difficult process that is going to take a great toll on you even if it succeeds?



Yeah.. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Now I am being ostracized.





Super Fan said:


> ..what can I say, should I lie?





This Thanksgiving, I have a feeling your family is going to revoke your Official Acme Stoic Club card .


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 19, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Super Fan has deliberately mis-read what it is we have to say. It's much easier to argue against a position that you THINK someone holds, rather than their actual position. :doh:
> 
> I'm annoyed with him because he seems to advocate putting his yaya's ahead of a woman's health. In his world it's okay (barely) for a fat woman to lose weight, but only if she doesn't burden him with discussion about it (aka "rubbing it in"). Now granted, diet talk isn't fun, really, for most people unless they're dieting themselves. But in my world, when you care about someone, you listen to what's important to them. Even if it seems really silly, or stupid, or not at all worthwhile. That's part of being in a partnership. I'm sure I talk about silly inane stuff that makes Burtimus want to scream, but he cares about me, so he listens. And that goes both ways.
> 
> But I have no respect for someone who not only was in the closet with his preference, but even worse dared to blame the woman in his life for his unfounded fear of societal retribution. Talk about adding insult to injury.  If he really loves fat women, then he will treat them with kindness.



Youre talking like diets work and they dont. I have seen way more acceptance of my preference for super sized women and my dislike of traditional dieting, at a Weigh Watchers Dance that I went to, than here on this board, go figure.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Size acceptance - means accepting those who were formerly fat and now thin, yea and whenever I am with girls who have participated in the usual quick massive weight loss, I usually get the "I feel so much better and I look so much better, now I have so much more energy and I will never be fat again..." Then a year or two, with WLS usually 8 years later they are super size again, with more bad health effects from their yo yo dieting & or surgery complications. Ok, I accept this horror, it is their bodies to destroy if they wish, but I am not fond of it at all.
> 
> You should lose no more than 10% of your body weight per year, this will decrease the yo yo effect and prevent the destruction of muscle mass leading to greater immobility at lower weights. My brother was a very fat kid and starting in High School he went on a scientific diet, lost under 10% of his weight per year and has kept his weight at about 145 lbs for over 10 years.
> 
> He also didn't say anything about his diet - he lost weight so slowly, believe it or not, none of us noticed till we looked at our family pictures. Then he told us the story, we had to pry it out of him. He is my other role model for dieting. I come from a stoic family and I like it that way.



Your sentiments are coming off as very arrogant. Who are you to tell people in what circumstances it is appropriate for them to lose weight, at what rate they should lose it, and that they should not talk about it?


Newsflash, it is their body and not yours. Their life is not all about pleasing your little desires and rules and regulations about what can and cannot be done or discussed.
Grow up and realize that others have to do what is best in terms of their health. They are entitled to make their own decisions where that is concerned also.

Where do you come up with the magical 8 year weight gain post WLS figure also? Please site your source.

I am somebody that was fat and had to lose weight through lap band surgery.

Nobody here treats me any differently because of that either, I am not seen as a traitor to size acceptance, just a person that for a number of reasons had to take this course of action.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> *You should* lose no more than 10% of *your body* weight per year, this will decrease the yo yo effect and prevent the destruction of muscle mass leading to greater immobility at lower weights. My brother was a very fat kid and starting in High School he went on a scientific diet, lost under 10% of his weight per year and has kept his weight at about 145 lbs for over 10 years.
> 
> He also didn't say anything about his diet - he lost weight so slowly, believe it or not, none of us noticed till we looked at our family pictures. Then he told us the story, we had to pry it out of him. He is my other role model for dieting. I come from a stoic family and I like it that way.



OMG!!! You've FOUND IT! The Answer! The Secret! So this is what we should do, you say? You have PROOF!! You're no-long-fat-brother!! That's IT then... WE ALL NEED TO DO AS HE SAYS AND PAY HIM LOTS OF MONEYZ!!

YOU'RE GONNA BE A BAJILLIONTYAIRE!! 

But golly - that sounds an awful lot like you're telling us how to diet. How can this be? 

Diet talk. 

Here. 

oh em gee.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 19, 2008)

I remember reading in some thread or another (don't remember the thread) about some FAs being proprietary about their partners' fat. I have a feeling that's what is going on here with Super Fan, but on a larger scale (no pun intended).


----------



## Mathias (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Size acceptance - means accepting those who were formerly fat and now thin, yea and whenever I am with girls who have participated in the usual quick massive weight loss, I usually get the "I feel so much better and I look so much better, now I have so much more energy and I will never be fat again..." Then a year or two, with WLS usually 8 years later they are super size again, with more bad health effects from their yo yo dieting & or surgery complications. Ok, I accept this horror, it is their bodies to destroy if they wish, but I am not fond of it at all.
> 
> You should lose no more than 10% of your body weight per year, this will decrease the yo yo effect and prevent the destruction of muscle mass leading to greater immobility at lower weights. My brother was a very fat kid and starting in High School he went on a scientific diet, lost under 10% of his weight per year and has kept his weight at about 145 lbs for over 10 years.
> 
> He also didn't say anything about his diet - he lost weight so slowly, believe it or not, none of us noticed till we looked at our family pictures. Then he told us the story, we had to pry it out of him. He is my other role model for dieting. I come from a stoic family and I like it that way.



Live and let live, stop trying to force your way of thinking onto people


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 19, 2008)

ITT: Histrionic stoicism.


----------



## Victim (Nov 19, 2008)

The truly stoic can be a source of strength in their own way. Somehow this guy doesn't seem like someone that can be turned to for that purpose.


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 19, 2008)

Victim said:


> Alllllllright. I've tried to stay out of this thread but I have to speak up before I kill something.
> 
> What in the HELL is so wrong with wanting some emotional support from your significant other during an extremely difficult process that is going to take a great toll on you even if it succeeds?



The way I look at it, if I were 450 pounds & planned to go through an extremely difficult weight loss process that takes a great toll, with little chance of success, the last person I would date is a FA girl who loved every inch of me and preferred me fat. Now if I succeeded, at losing the weight & kept it off, I would meet a girl who likes and prefers the new me, if I was in the 95% that failed then I would accept myself fat and date the FA lady. I know that is just crazy but that is what I would do, by the way my formerly fat brother married a 95 pound girl who prefers thin guys.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> The way I look at it, if I were 450 pounds & planned to go through an extremely difficult weight loss process that takes a great toll, with little chance of success, the last person I would date is a FA girl who loved every inch of me and preferred me fat. Now if I succeeded, at losing the weight & kept it off, I would meet a girl who likes and prefers the new me, if I was in the 95% that failed then I would accept myself fat and date the FA lady. I know that is just crazy but that is what I would do, by the way my formerly fat brother married a 95 pound girl who prefers thin guys.



Once again you need to site your sources in regards to statistics of weight loss in WLS patients. 95% failure rate? Sources please.

You are just pulling figures out of the sky.


----------



## Victim (Nov 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Once again you need to site your sources in regards to statistics of weight loss in WLS patients. 95% failure rate? Sources please.
> 
> You are just pulling figures out of the sky.



The sky? I was thinking of a place where sunshine is a LOT less prevalent.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 19, 2008)

Is the OP currently dating an FA? She's not planning on going through an extremely difficult weight loss process. She lost a couple of pounds and was happy about it because she's hurting less. 



Super Fan said:


> The way I look at it, if I were 450 pounds & planned to go through an extremely difficult weight loss process that takes a great toll, with little chance of success, the last person I would date is a FA girl who loved every inch of me and preferred me fat. Now if I succeeded, at losing the weight & kept it off, I would meet a girl who likes and prefers the new me, if I was in the 95% that failed then I would accept myself fat and date the FA lady. I know that is just crazy but that is what I would do, by the way my formerly fat brother married a 95 pound girl who prefers thin guys.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

kayrae said:


> Is the OP currently dating an FA? She's not planning on going through an extremely difficult weight loss process. She lost a couple of pounds and was happy about it because she's hurting less.




You don't understaaaaaaaaaand. Any pound lost....on any woman...is an arrow through his heaaaaaaaart ( if his heart....ummmm...shifted ).

I hope he stops frettin'...there will always be fat women....phew!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

The brother... sorry, Formerly Fat Brother... seems to be the key to it all. 

Can we get the brother working on this whole pesky global warming issue?


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Once again you need to site your sources in regards to statistics of weight loss in WLS patients. 95% failure rate? Sources please.
> 
> You are just pulling figures out of the sky.



What I was talking about was an extremely difficult weight loss process that takes a great toll, with little chance of success, who said anything about WLS? I was talking the sane diets, not the eat & puke anorexic brand of insanity that is WLS. 

- as far as the disaster of WLS see the film Body Shock, Half Ton Man -- http://www.videosift.com/video/Bodyshock-Half-Ton-Man-warning-gross-factor-4925 -- about 3/4ths through the show the surgeon who performed the WLS said that 50 % gain their weight back. This happens when their stomach pouch expands & their remaining intestines absorb more food.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> I was talking the sane diets, not the eat & puke anorexic brand of insanity that is WLS.



You're just dead-set on endearing yourself to the masses here, aren't you?


----------



## Super Fan (Nov 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> OMG!!! You've FOUND IT! The Answer! The Secret! So this is what we should do, you say? You have PROOF!! You're no-long-fat-brother!! That's IT then... WE ALL NEED TO DO AS HE SAYS AND PAY HIM LOTS OF MONEYZ!!
> 
> YOU'RE GONNA BE A BAJILLIONTYAIRE!!
> 
> ...



:eat1:That diet worked for him, I dont think most people could be that methodical about dieting, daily weight graphs, counting every calorie, and you lose weigh so slowly that no one notices, so 99% of people would probably hate it, but I surely would advise his diet before even considering WLS


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> What I was talking about was an extremely difficult weight loss process that takes a great toll, with little chance of success, who said anything about WLS? I was talking the sane diets, not the eat & puke anorexic brand of insanity that is WLS.
> 
> - as far as the disaster of WLS see the film Body Shock, Half Ton Man -- http://www.videosift.com/video/Bodyshock-Half-Ton-Man-warning-gross-factor-4925 -- about 3/4ths through the show the surgeon who performed the WLS said that 50 % gain their weight back. This happens when their stomach pouch expands & their remaining intestines absorb more food.



Have you been through any kind of weight loss surgery? Until you have you are not speaking from first hand experience.

Insanity? You have a lot of nerve attaching that kind of moral judgement upon the legitimate decision that some make to have this surgery.

Guess what mate, the world does not revolve around you and your desires. Women do not need to consult you if they wish to make decisions regarding their health.

The arrogance you are displaying here knows no bounds. Wake up to yourself.

I want you to site a reputable long term clinical study that provides WLS statistics for all types of weight loss surgeries. The say so of one surgeon without an official clinical study is not sufficient in my mind.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Ok, I accept this horror, it is their bodies to destroy if they wish, but I am not fond of it at all.



I'm crushed that I don't have your approval. Really. This is me >>>  <<<, crushed.


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm crushed that I don't have your approval. Really. This is me >>>  <<<, crushed.



I see... you're really out of sheep

So yes, dieting can be bad!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 19, 2008)

B68 said:


> I see... you're really out of sheep
> 
> So yes, dieting can be bad!



Well, the rest of my sheeple are in the kitchen, eating Banquet turkey potpies and washing them down with raw, bloody chicken bits. On second thought, that's kind of redundant, isn't it? Sal_mon_ella vs. Salmon_ella_. At any rate, they're most definitely NOT with the program. As Seen on TV.


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, the rest of my sheeple are in the kitchen, eating Banquet turkey potpies and washing them down with raw, bloody chicken bits. On second thought, that's kind of redundant, isn't it? Sal_mon_ella vs. Salmon_ella_. At any rate, they're most definitely NOT with the program. As Seen on TV.



Yes. You're right. 

No, really, that's it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> Size acceptance - means accepting those who were formerly fat and now thin, yea and whenever I am with girls who have participated in the usual quick massive weight loss, I usually get the "I feel so much better and I look so much better, now I have so much more energy and I will never be fat again..." Then a year or two, with WLS usually 8 years later they are super size again, with more bad health effects from their yo yo dieting & or surgery complications. Ok, I accept this horror, it is their bodies to destroy if they wish, but I am not fond of it at all.



"Horror?" First of all, what you describe is something that most of us who had WLS have been warned about -- by our physicians. I know it's a possibility that I could regain the weight but in the meantime my body is enjoying having normal blood pressure, normal blood sugars, normal lipids. My joints are enjoying not having 300 pounds pushing down on them. My lungs are enjoying not having my abdominal fat crowding them and make them struggle to oxygenate my body. My heart is enjoying not having to work so hard.

Oh yeah. The "horror". Oh, and I'm nearly four years out from my surgery. My levels are all completely normal and I'm off the half dozen meds I was on that were keeping me alive. 

And where did you get this eight year statistic? I actually researched WLS (because I had the surgery) and I don't remember that statistic anywhere. Yes, some people do regain the weight but most are still way less than they were prior to surgery, not to mention the fact that most of us were gaining every year before surgery, as it was. When I had my WLS I was 320 pounds, and had been gaining at least ten pounds each year. I would now, at that rate, weigh nearly 360. Instead, I weigh 190. 

Again, "the horror". 



> You should lose no more than 10% of your body weight per year, this will decrease the yo yo effect and prevent the destruction of muscle mass leading to greater immobility at lower weights.



Says who? And for whom? And why are you giving out dieting advice if it's so distasteful to you?



> He also didn't say anything about his diet - he lost weight so slowly, believe it or not, none of us noticed till we looked at our family pictures. Then he told us the story, we had to pry it out of him. He is my other role model for dieting. I come from a stoic family and I like it that way.



Oh well, that makes him far more superior to us big mouths who actually want support from our families. Good for you that you're into the whole "stoic" thing. Go, you. No really. Go, you.



Super Fan said:


> Youre talking like diets work and they dont. I have seen way more acceptance of my preference for super sized women and my dislike of traditional dieting, at a Weigh Watchers Dance that I went to, than here on this board, go figure.



You've shown me that you clearly don't have any comprehension of what it is I'm saying so please don't put words in my mouth. I never said diets work or that she should go on a diet. However, making healthier choices is never a bad thing, and I support her in making changes in order to have a healthier body and a happier life. What's so wrong with that?



Super Fan said:


> What I was talking about was an extremely difficult weight loss process that takes a great toll, with little chance of success, who said anything about WLS? I was talking the sane diets, not the eat & puke anorexic brand of insanity that is WLS.



You mentioned WLS. Up there. Go ahead. Take a look. I quoted you. 



> - as far as the disaster of WLS see the film Body Shock, Half Ton Man -- http://www.videosift.com/video/Bodyshock-Half-Ton-Man-warning-gross-factor-4925 -- about 3/4ths through the show the surgeon who performed the WLS said that 50 % gain their weight back. This happens when their stomach pouch expands & their remaining intestines absorb more food.



I refuse to watch a clip that has "warning-gross-factor" in its URL. And just because one doctor says 50% regain, that means little. The studies do not support your argument that it's a done deal that we will regain after WLS.

Besides, she's not having WLS, so it's irrelevant. She's making some healthy changes in order to feel better and lose weight. How DARE she!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 19, 2008)

/mod

While I realize there is a reason this has gone far off topic, please refrain from WLS debate/discussion in this thread/on this board. 

It belongs on the WLS board - period. 

Thanks.

/mod


----------



## olwen (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Fan said:


> The way I look at it, if I were 450 pounds & planned to go through an extremely difficult weight loss process that takes a great toll, with little chance of success, the last person I would date is a FA girl who loved every inch of me and preferred me fat. Now if I succeeded, at losing the weight & kept it off, I would meet a girl who likes and prefers the new me, if I was in the 95% that failed then I would accept myself fat and date the FA lady. I know that is just crazy but that is what I would do, by the way my formerly fat brother married a 95 pound girl who prefers thin guys.



Super Fan, you do realize that YOU are the only one in this entire thread who started talking particulars about dieting. No one else but you. YOU made this a thread about the very thing you can't stand to hear about. As a consequence you've missed entire points about the things other posters have been trying to say. 

Here's what I see, I see a guy who likes fat women, but who was ashamed to like fat women, then found a fat woman to overlook your shame, and lo and behold she got you to accept what you like. Brilliant. Only the problem is that you really haven't accepted what you like. If you did, hearing women talk about getting rid of the thing you desire wouldn't make you feel like you were under attack and you wouldn't be bitter about it. If you accepted it then phrases like "throwing it in your face" would not have escaped your lips. No one is attacking you but you. 

You want to like what you like free of guilt. I get it, and that guilt is a common experience for FAs, so you're not alone. The thing with you is that you seem more concerned about how what they do affects you than you are with how what you do affects them. Seems a bit narcissistic to me. The other thing I'm taking away from all your posts in this thread is that the number on the scale matters more to you than the person who steps on the scale. Life does exist beyond the boundaries of your own brain. 

I just get the feeling you abhor diets, not because of how doing them improperly might affect someone's health, but because you see it as an affront to that which you desire and nothing more. You just maybe don't realize that. Look, it's a common discussion around here, check around on the boards or do a search for FA guilt, and you might find out more about how other FAs handle it. Meanwhile, you've also managed to make this thread about you and not the OP. Whoops. And yeah, I'm guilty right now of doing that, but it seemed unavoidable. 



To the OP: Wanting to loose weight doesn't make you a traitor to fat people. I've had that same thought myself, and I've come to the conclusion that, no, no it doesn't. It's just you doing what is best for you.


----------

